# Ok, I did it...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I managed to take my fullsize P99 slide apart. I had previously disassembled the striker portion on my P99c. But, I am at almost 2000 rounds in about 8 months with my fullsize P99.

So, I thought I would try it. The striker removal is easy. Managed to take out the extractor from memory, after seeing JEnglish's video in the Walther Gunsmithing section about a month or so ago.

It really wasn't that dirty at all in there, but I sprayed everything with gun scrubber and cleaned it out.

Putting the extractor back was the tricky part. I had to play the video back for that part. Watched that 1 part three times to figure it out. Then, I eventually managed to get it all back together :mrgreen: 

The gun seems to work fine now and throws out rounds if I cycle it by hand.

I'll try it out when I hot the range next weekend, but I think it's A-Ok.

Thanks, JEnglish!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Another amatuer gunsmith is born..........:smt033 
I started that way with my 1911's, just remember not to exceed your capabilities( ie if you dont have a needed tool dont try to improvise:smt083 )


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you. The second time will be much easier now that you know the trick to getting the extractor back in. :smt023


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

".......2000 rounds in about 8 months with my fullsize P99."

My P99 must think I am a total nut  ! I picked her up on Feb 9 and have already put 1300 rounds trough it! I am very lucky to have a supportive wife who actually told me: "I'd rather have you spend time at the range then in a strip club"..... :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OwensDad said:


> My P99 must think I am a total nut  ! I picked her up on Feb 9 and have already put 1300 rounds trough it! I am very lucky to have a supportive wife who actually told me: "I'd rather have you spend time at the range then in a strip club"..... :smt033


Anyway to do both? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

